
Private Island Lab Exercise One: I2C Slave Analysis with FPGA Hardware Debugger - mindchasers
https://mindchasers.com/dev/pi-lab-1
======
spuz
What is this and why might it be interesting to HN readers?

~~~
lnsru
I can make a guess. I have an impression, that everybody here likes open
source and FPGAs very much. Author of this post is implementing “Private
Island: Open Source FPGA-Based Network Processor for Privacy, Security, IoT,
and Control” as described in [https://mindchasers.com/dev/private-
island](https://mindchasers.com/dev/private-island)

This might be a hot topic, but I can’t say exactly since this isn’t my domain.
I know 2 startups working on this. One uses MAX10 FPGA, the other one is
internal big Corp startup trying with their own RISC-V ASIC and secure
operating system. They both do not have good product/market fit.

Regarding this exact post it’s weird, that I2C is used for debugging. One
needs to actively poll the registers. I am using UART for this in my designs.
It’s easier, because I do not need additional hardware to receive my debug
data. It comes to my terminal in windows with no effort.

